# Just back from Grand Mayan Los Cabos - Outstanding!!!!!!!



## biafrate (Mar 17, 2008)

Any complaints you have read about this new Grand Mayan in San Jose del Cabo (Los Cabos) is completely false and without justification.  I have just returned from this wonderful facility with two 18 y/o teens in tow and we all thought we had travelled to heaven.  
Every suite has a view of the pool, beach and ocean.
Every amenity necessary is there.
I ate, I imbibed, I excercised, I suntanned, I played beach volleyball, I went to bartending school, I learned how to Salsa dance, I played in the Crazy Olympics, I had a whale of a time.  
Price of food and drinks are a little high but there are also alternatives.  
Happy hour 4-5 at pool bar.  Pool bar special drink of the day always 2 for 1.
Lobby bar happy hour 6-8pm.
6 breakfast deal for $99
6 dinner buffet or ala carte for $175
Mega store a mere 10 minute walk with excellent American coffee for $1
Fresh pastries same location very good and cheap. 
I will submit a review once I get caught up.


----------



## BarCol (Mar 17, 2008)

Great mini review Bruno - thanks - it's on our "list"


----------



## jbcoug (Mar 17, 2008)

Biafrate,

Glad you had a great time. That said, I think it is a little much to claim that other peoples comments are baseless. It is great that your experience was good, but that certainly doesn't mean that others didn't have horrible experiences in the short time this resort has been open. I love the area but I think your evaluation of costs is a little generous. Sixteen dollar breakfast and nearly thirty dollar buffets are hardly a good deal in a town with many great eating options. 
Again, it's great you enjoyed yourself, but I certainly don't want to trivialize the problems some have experienced.

John


----------



## jd2601 (Mar 17, 2008)

We will be there in three weeks.  Thanks for posting info on the resort.  The reviews are certainly good or bad, nothing in between.  We will probably not eat at the resort.  Eating in San Jose seems like a great alternative.

Did you doing any activities off site?  We will have 4 teenage boys with us.  I am considering fishing maybe with part of the group.  I know they also would enjoy an ATV tour.

Not using the pools is a concern for me.  Maybe in a couple of weeks it will be slightly warmer???

Thanks again it is encouraging!


----------



## biafrate (Mar 18, 2008)

*Just to clarify my comments*

jbcoug, I had not intended to trivialize the comments made in the past.  My point I was hoping to make was this resort is of 5 star quality and I would expect the prices charged would be somewhat higher than a two or three star resort.  Lunch did not have to be $18.  There are other menu items in the $10-12 range.  The two teens could not finish their meal because of the size of the portion.  It was very large.  I was comfortable purchasing breakfast and lunch options at the Mega store and purchase my liquor and beer also.  The resort did not stop me from taking some cool refreshment to the pool area.  They will only stop you if you are carrying glass bottles.  
But the overall experience with the staff, the facility, the social activities, all have costs attributed to them.  As an owner, I found the resort, the quality, the ambiance to be well worth the value.  You are correct, some may find pricing a bit steep, but as mentioned before, there are numerous options that need not be so steep.  The best pizza I have ever had was at La Dolce in town for a mere $12.  It was fabulous and enough to be enjoyed for another meal.  My comments only.


----------



## herindoors911 (Mar 20, 2008)

biafrate said:


> Any complaints you have read about this new Grand Mayan in San Jose del Cabo (Los Cabos) is completely false and without justification.  I have just returned from this wonderful facility with two 18 y/o teens in tow and we all thought we had travelled to heaven.
> Every suite has a view of the pool, beach and ocean.
> Every amenity necessary is there.
> I ate, I imbibed, I excercised, I suntanned, I played beach volleyball, I went to bartending school, I learned how to Salsa dance, I played in the Crazy Olympics, I had a whale of a time.
> ...




Did you notice any 2 for 1 breakfast specials if you were there early?
Going shortly....  TIA


----------



## Dunner (Mar 21, 2008)

*Just got back from the Grand Mayan -Cabo also!!!!*

My mouth dropped when I read the wonderful review about the Grand Mayan in Cabo!(but then I realized everyone views things differently).  We have owned Mayan Palace timeshare since 1992.  We bought in Acapulco and thought we were in heaven!  We have been to Puerta Vallarta, Nuevo, and the Mayan Riveria and have had nothing, but fantasitc trips until this trip, March 8 to the 15th.  We had read some negative reports before we left, but we already had our flights and we wanted to form our own opinion.  
People have either good or bad to say about this resort--my vote is a thumbs down. 

Postives:  The lobby area is spectular.  Very elegant and impressive! Check in and overall service was excellent. Mega Store fairly convenient( a bit of a walk), but we took a cab back for $5.00. The pool area is beautiful with tons of pool beds.  You don't have to get up early to get one.  The design of the pool was very condusive to enjoy the water and socializing with friends/family...many circle shaped sunken whirlpool tubs that are around the egde ot the pool that would be great for socializing but.. see Negative portion of the review.  They have many tile lawn chairs that are just below the water on a shallow shelf that would be great ...but

Negatives: Can't go swimming! The ocean is dangerously rough and we were told that there are many jellyfish. There wasn't one palapa, umbrella or chair on the beach.  The pool was absolutely freezing at the beginning of the week and toward the end of the week very cold.  Maybe in the summer it might be warmer.  I think we saw three people at the pool bar all week and they were just next to the bar not in the water.  The pool was empty all week except for maybe one or two people for about a minute. 
The cooling pool on the balony is a great idea, but very cold ,so we couldn't use it. If your balcony was in the sun all day it might be warm enough to try.  

Everything is very expensive. We don't expect things to be cheap.  We know that we are at a resort, but.. $16.00 for a continental breakfast and $19.00 for juice, fruit, 2 eggs, bacon or sausage, pastries or toast, coffee or tea seems steep for our liking. Bottom line is our bill at the end of the trip was zero.  We bought our booze, breakfast and lunch food at the Mega store. We ate in San Jose or Cabo.
There was a pack of 3 coffees and 3 tea bags in our room when we arrived.  What a nice touch I thought until I read --cost: $12 The outside restaurant was usually empty and I felt sorry for the pool bar bartender--he could have slept through his shift. 

Nothing going on at the resort -quite boring.  Yes- there was volleyball on the beach.   There was a volleyball and basketball net in the pool, but it was sort of useless, unless you wanted to chip the icecubes off of you.  
San Jose is very quiet not much happening.
There is much more action in Cabo and more fun. 
The bad thing about going to Cabo was that it costs 70.00 for a  return trip.  If you  have 4 people you can spilt it.  I thought maybe we could round up a couple more people that were going to town to make it cheaper since the taxi cabs are all vans and they don't stop along the way to pick up anyone else.  I was told that for every person after 4 they had to pay 8 or 9 dollars one way, so you don't save a thing. 

I really hate to sound so negative ,but it was a very disappointing trip for us.  I am happy that some people enjoyed themselves.  Vacations are always something you look forward to. Everyone will have their own opinion and I guess it depends on what you are looking for in a vacation.  We are in our 50's and we want to go in the water, we want to socalize with people and have fun.   If you are looking for a nice quiet place to do nothing but relax, sleep, read, you are not much of a water person, you don't care if you go into town to try upbeat different restaurants and beaches and money is of little concern then you will love this resort!


----------



## biafrate (Mar 22, 2008)

*Vacation expectations do vary*

I am also in my early 50's.  I travelled with two 18 y/o teens and they could not have been more pleased with the resort and the town.  I know it is not as busy as Cabo san Lucas ( I was there 18 months ago) but it still has much to offer.  The Tropicana restaurant had an awesome Cuban band playing twice or three times a week.  The selection of dining is very good.  
The pool was cool but we were in it a couple of times and really did not seem to mind since the temps were around 85 or 86 degrees.  I thought the Activity group did a great job with beach horseshoes, beach volleyball, crazy olympics on the beach, salsa lessons, bartending school, water aerobics, ping pong tournament, just to name a few.  
I thought Buffet breakfast at $19 was very reasonable considering I would pay $25-30 at home in an upscale hotel.  Why should it be any cheaper at a resort overlooking the beautiful Pacific ocean.  I have two hundred pictures to share with anyone.  
I travel 4-6 times a year and I thought this resort was one of the better.  This was a great relaxing, layed back location.  Next time I may return to a party zone like Cancun or Cabo, but this one suited me just fine.  
I met a number of wonderful people from all over Canada and the US.  
But to each his own.


----------



## dude-luv (Mar 24, 2008)

*Just got back from the Grand Mayan on March 22*

My review should appear soon and I agree with Dunner on many points.  I like the smallness or intimacy of the Grand Mayan.  I actually enjoy the location as I don't enjoy tourist traps such as Cabo San Lucas (reminds me of Cancun).  The people at the Grand Mayan were terrific and I took advantage of 2 for 1 breakfast buffets (which ended the day I left).  While I was told the resort was full, it appeared like a ghosttown.  The whole week, I saw two people use the swim up bar.  Few people were in the pool.  Why?  Way too cold.  Biggest problem with the resort!!  In fact, people at the front desk told me they cut corners by not heating the pool but now it would cost more to correct the problem.  They also told me it was by far the biggest complaint that people had with the place.  The resort looks gorgeous and is well maintained but the pool is virtually unusable.  The breakfast buffet is not as good as in Neuvo or on the Riviera Maya.  While I enjoyed the breakfast, it was not as fresh as the other places. Note that the prices for the breakfast and dinner/lunch plans have gone up substantially the day I left.  Other than that, I enjoyed the resort but will not return.


----------



## roadsister (May 25, 2008)

*More questions re rooms/sleeping arrangements*

If anyone has stayed in a 2 bedroom please give me some info.  I have seen the pics and it is a little confusing:

I would like the unit that has the jetted tub BUT if it has a couch that converts to a bed I may have to share it unless there are 2 sep beds in the livingroom.

1. There are 4 singles going....everyone wants their own bed, and 2 don't mind sharing a room if they have separate beds.  The studio lock off does not have the jetted tub right?  Is there a couch that becomes a bed in this unit?

2. The one bedroom unit - is there 2 couches in the living that make into trundle beds or how does that work? (Is there a couch in the bedroom that also makes into a bed?)

3. Is there a TV in the lockoff, the livingroom, and the separate bedroom?

Does anyone have the phone number of the resort to leave for family members?  How about the number to request resort pickup at the airport?

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## pittle (May 26, 2008)

The Grand Mayan units have king beds in each bedroom.  The "lock-out" is the room with the jetted tub.  The living room has two sofas that are basically twin beds with bolster cushions on the back.  Here is the link to the Mayan Resorts website.  http://www.thegrandmayan.com.mx/english/loscabos/  You can look at the accomadations section and see rooms.


----------



## roadsister (May 26, 2008)

I have been to the website but they do not give you specifics on what turns into a bed.

So if I am understanding you....the lock off only has a king bed.
The one bedroom side only has a king bed in the bedroom, and two couches in the livingroom that double as 2 twin beds.

My confirmation says 'sleeps 8' and the above would only sleep 6. That's where my confusion lies...


----------



## pittle (May 26, 2008)

The two bedrooms also have a loveseat size bed - great for kids, but too short for an adult.  The sofas do have pull-out trundle beds which are not as large or as comfortable as the sofas.  I did not mention this before as you said you had four singles who wanted their own bed.

There are 3 TV's in a 2-bedroom unit.

The website has phone numbers.  I just use my cell phone and email.


----------



## roadsister (May 27, 2008)

pittle,
Thank you for the added info...yes, 4 singles....they wanted to know if the 2 sofas in the livingroom made into a full size beds and it sounds like they do.  They will be happy to know that everyone has at least a full size bed to themselves.

Thank you

I could only find phone number for hotel reservations on the website...will try looking other places also.


----------



## janapur (May 27, 2008)

roadsister said:


> pittle,
> Thank you for the added info...yes, 4 singles....they wanted to know if the 2 sofas in the livingroom made into a full size beds and it sounds like they do.  They will be happy to know that everyone has at least a full size bed to themselves.
> 
> Thank you
> ...



Pittle's description is perfect. With four singles, you will have to draw straws for who gets the two king beds . . . and try very hard to rig it in your favor!! While single beds with the pull out trundles are fine, they cannot be compared with the king beds, which are heavenly.


----------



## nana7 (May 27, 2008)

While in Cabo at Grand Mayan..DO NOT TO BUSINESS WITH CARLOS OLMOS.
He is a salesman and will tell you anything.  Then do the BAIT AND SWITCH
on everyone that he can.  Still fighting with this company.!


----------



## pittle (May 27, 2008)

The sofas are really twin size, not full.  The trundles are narrower and shorter.


----------



## lovemylabradoodle (May 27, 2008)

*Beware of the trundle beds*

FYI
I will never let one of my kids sleep on the trundle beds again.  WE were in Puerto Penasco last summer and my 5 year old fell of her trundle in the middle of the night and got a huge gash under her eye.  From now on, I am bringing an air mattress for my kids to sleep on.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jun 4, 2008)

Can anyone comment or post a picture of the "private plunge pool" available to some of the units?  I am tempted to book this resort in 2010 for my husband's birthday.  Some of the reviews on Trip Advisor are horrifying! 

One was from a couple who were out to dinner in town, came back to the resort in a taxi and found themselves in the middle of a hotel worker strike, tried to pass the strikers and were roughed up, literally.  I know this is not a common accurance but, holy cow!

Does anyone know if the pools have been heated yet?

My husband has never been to Mexico, and I have only been to Ixtapa staying in a private condo owned by friends.  Is this a good place for a first timer?

I really do not want to be constantly harrassed on vacation by Mayan Palace timeshare salesmen sharks.

Gayle


----------



## aliikai2 (Jun 4, 2008)

*For the 1st trip to Mexico*

I would recommend either the GM in Nuevo Vallarta, or the MP in Puerto Vallarta.

The GM is great, and it connects with the MP grounds, has a great pool complex ( see the photo in my signature)
There are 6 very good restaurants onsite, golf, beach, and nighttime entertainment. Nuevo is a $15 cab ride from Puerto Vallarta.


The suites are very nice, the prices are more affordable than Cabo.

The MP in the marina in Puerto is close to everything in town, walking distance to the shopping and restaurants in the marina. More of a central location.

That strike incident had nothing to do with the GM, it was the new union trying to force the existing union members to join. They also hit Walmart and the Hilton, just to name a few. 

I have attached the 1 bedroom side of the suite that has the plunge pool.

fwiw, 

Greg




sun starved Gayle said:


> Can anyone comment or post a picture of the "private plunge pool" available to some of the units?  I am tempted to book this resort in 2010 for my husband's birthday.  Some of the reviews on Trip Advisor are horrifying!
> 
> One was from a couple who were out to dinner in town, came back to the resort in a taxi and found themselves in the middle of a hotel worker strike, tried to pass the strikers and were roughed up, literally.  I know this is not a common accurance but, holy cow!
> 
> ...


----------



## roadsister (Jun 8, 2008)

*What's included*

Can you tell me if they furnish, I.E. 

shampoo, creme rinse

toothpaste

coffee filters and coffee for mornings

etc.

Thanks


----------



## aliikai2 (Jun 9, 2008)

*They furnish*

Shampoo, body lotion, a starter pack of coffee and filter for that 1st morning.

 No tooth paste, and *etc *has such a broad meaning, they have great soft oversize bath sheets,hand towels, shower bar soap, hand bar soap,  body oils and baths salts for the in suite bathtub. A sewing kit, a shower cap, and a small shoe buffing cloth.

The suite will have a 1.5 liter of water that you can purchase for 12 pesos, we just use the tap water and have never had a problem. 

Greg



roadsister said:


> Can you tell me if they furnish, I.E.
> 
> shampoo, creme rinse
> 
> ...


----------



## roadsister (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks, that is what I was looking for....so will just bring creme rinse and assume the coffee won't be replenished daily like the other items (gee, did I ask if they have daily maid service?) !

Thank you - I'm heading there on Saturday....!


----------



## aliikai2 (Jun 9, 2008)

*You didn't ask*

but they have daily maid service, plus most evenings they have a turn down service that leaves chocolate on the pillow.

You can buy extra coffee from the resort, I would recommend that you either bring it, or pick it up along with the other staples when you shop. 

fwiw,,

Greg
ps, we bring ours along with our grinder, but we use about 2 #'s a week.




roadsister said:


> Thanks, that is what I was looking for....so will just bring creme rinse and assume the coffee won't be replenished daily like the other items (gee, did I ask if they have daily maid service?) !
> 
> Thank you - I'm heading there on Saturday....!


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 9, 2008)

Sorry, but we totally disagree with you.  Our unit had NO views, first floor and the furthest back one could get. The staff:  While professional. their sales staff was persistently pesty over the whole week.  Every time we came to the Lobby this one saleslady (who gave us our 'orientation on day 1') would follow us thru the Lobby and out on to the street!!!  She was always suspicious that we might be picked up by another sales company.  Our unit was nice, but we have never encountered a dictatorial such as Grand Mayan that we had to clean the WHOLE kitchen including refrigerator,  sink,  Microwave, counter or be subjected to a huge penalty. Also our outdoor water 'pool' was not cleaned during the whole week and the shelf over the indoor spa fell into our tub when I removed a towel.  Tell me, is this the six star place you are saying everyone else reported falsely


----------



## roadsister (Jun 10, 2008)

"...but we have never encountered a dictatorial such as Grand Mayan that we had to clean the WHOLE kitchen including refrigerator, sink, Microwave, counter or be subjected to a huge penalty. ..."

Wow, when did they tell you this - at check in???? YIKES


----------



## roadsister (Jun 10, 2008)

aliikai2 said:


> but they have daily maid service, plus most evenings they have a turn down service that leaves chocolate on the pillow.
> 
> You can buy extra coffee from the resort, I would recommend that you either bring it, or pick it up along with the other staples when you shop.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the info!


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 10, 2008)

I believe it was in writing in the binder that explains their rules -- it sits on the coffee table.  The cleaning ladies that come in daily will do a great job mopping floors, making beds, etc -- but they do not do one thing in the kitchen.  We're used to washing dishes, but not cleaning the whole kitchen -- that was a first.


----------



## aliikai2 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Sorry you had such a terrible time*

Some trips just start out badly and never seem to get better, sound like you had one of these, and for that I am sorry.

What the card in the kitchen says is that if you leave a mess when you check out, they "may" charge you for additional cleaning, and that you are responsible for cleaning the dishes. 

 As we always tip the maids very well, they always clean the dishes and the kitchen, and we have never been charged any additional fees.

The sales staff is pesky, but by being firm and saying no, we avoid any of these problems.

Who said anything about views? I can't find it in this thread at all??

Anyway, you won't be subjected to them anymore as I assume you will never accept a trade to another GM.

jmho,

Greg







Cathyb said:


> Sorry, but we totally disagree with you.  Our unit had NO views, first floor and the furthest back one could get. The staff:  While professional. their sales staff was persistently pesty over the whole week.  Every time we came to the Lobby this one saleslady (who gave us our 'orientation on day 1') would follow us thru the Lobby and out on to the street!!!  She was always suspicious that we might be picked up by another sales company.  Our unit was nice, but we have never encountered a dictatorial such as Grand Mayan that we had to clean the WHOLE kitchen including refrigerator,  sink,  Microwave, counter or be subjected to a huge penalty. Also our outdoor water 'pool' was not cleaned during the whole week and the shelf over the indoor spa fell into our tub when I removed a towel.  Tell me, is this the six star place you are saying everyone else reported falsely


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 10, 2008)

Greg:  The original poster comments that ALL units had views of pool, ocean, etc.  Regarding the sales force, we told the salesgal No at least three times but she still followed us out the front door, questioning where are we heading.  You are right, we have no desire to stay at another Mayan.  We prefer closer to Cabo at Pueblo Bonita where you can leisurely walk to town.  Different strokes for different folks -- our paradise is oceanfront Kaanapali at The Whaler  Mahalo


----------



## aliikai2 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Our's is ocean front*

At the Pono Kai suite D209, and your right different strokes for... 

Greg 



Cathyb said:


> Greg:  The original poster comments that ALL units had views of pool, ocean, etc.  Regarding the sales force, we told the salesgal No at least three times but she still followed us out the front door, questioning where are we heading.  You are right, we have no desire to stay at another Mayan.  We prefer closer to Cabo at Pueblo Bonita where you can leisurely walk to town.  Different strokes for different folks -- our paradise is oceanfront Kaanapali at The Whaler  Mahalo


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 10, 2008)

Greg: Stayed in that very unit (D 209)3x over the last 10 years -- it is nice . We've owned at PK for about 20 years altho now that Bluegreen has taken over the HOA, we have been severely limited.  We have a fixed Week 52 and that now limits us to requesting a unit that is not on our contract -- at least that is what they are telling us.


----------



## missmarie (Jun 17, 2008)

I think, that in general I take the non-owner reviews to heart vs. owners.
One of my timeshares has gotten pretty sucky marks , and I can look at it objectively. I love my place, which was why I bought it. Having said that, the negatives I can see , but still love it! So....you got it, best to see it in a positive light!

I don't own at the Grand Mayan in Playa. I've been there twice and wish that I could go every year!


----------

